# Chunei questions - more questions post #16



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I've just heard about the Chunei, and it sounds interesting to me. From experience, do people find it more/less/equally comfortable on the shoulders and back as an Ergo or Mei Tai? Comfort (to me and baby) is my primary concern. The ease or wearability is second on my list.

I didn't find a lot of answers for some of my questions when I was reading about them - maybe people here can answer for me. Can baby be worn in Chunei from birth, or do I need to wait a couple of months? Can you nurse in a Chunei?

Also, I'm 5'10" and was about a size 12 before pregnancy (still pregnant, so no idea what size I'll be afterward). Mostly, I saw Regular that goes _up to_ a size 12, but that doesn't allow for much leeway, just in case. I had a hard time finding many in larger sizes. Anyone know a reputable place to buy that would offer some selection in larger sizes, if I decided to go this route?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Sigh, I had a BIG post and my lovely 2yr old deleted the whole tab
























I promise I'll get back to you- and am subbing so I won't forget. I'm in the middle of bedtime routine- but I will be back. Chunei's are my passion and my favorite!!!


----------



## jellies (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I believe you posted the same inquiry in thebabywearer.








and i replied you over there.
yarngoddess should also be able to give good answers (after her bedtime routine)


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellies* 
Hi, I believe you posted the same inquiry in thebabywearer.








and i replied you over there.
yarngoddess should also be able to give good answers (after her bedtime routine)









Yes, I did, and I saw your reply. I figured I'd cover all my bases.







Thanks for the information. I'll look forward to yarngoddess's, as well. I'm new to this and need all the help I can get!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i have actually started a couple of threads about chunei over at TBW that got a lot of responses. the first thread i started when i was trying to decide whether to get a chunei, and then the other thread i started was once i had tried two different kinds, where i compared/contrasted them.

i *love* my chunei. i find a chunei infinitely more comfortable than a MT or SSC (and i've been using both of those for about 6 years now). it distributes the baby's weight across your entire torso, so there's virtually no pressure on any one spot, and absolutely no pressure on your shoulders at all. the shoulder straps are just to keep it from pressing on the top of your breasts (which is my big complaint about other torso carriers like wide-blanket podaegis, or using wraps in a torso carry).

if you wanted to use one with a newborn, be sure and get one with the little butterly insert so there'd be no chance of baby slipping out under the belt. you don't have to use the insert as the baby gets older, one of the chunei i bought has an attached insert and i just lay it flat and wear it as i do the chunei that doesn't have one. you can definitely nurse in one.

as for ease of use, as long as you're not sharing back and forth with another wearer and you can get it snugged up just the way you like it, it goes on faster than any MT or SSC for me.

my favorite one is from hosausa.com and i know they come in a variety of sizes. you can also get them from thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com - those are the two most popular and reputable places to buy from.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, So I'm back









I am a HUGE Chunei supporter! I have SEVERAL! So, let me answer your questions as best as I can and Please feel free to PM me with any additional questions!

Chunei vs. Ergo. Ergo's feel like the kiddo is HANGING off of me. I hate all the straps and buckles and velcro on the end of the straps. bleh. DS (he's 2 1/2) can GET OUT of the Ergo if he tries. I also CAN NOT wear him on my front in the ergo. The belt around the waist TOTALLY kills my hips and lower back- I was in tears in 10min. An Ergo is also hot and I felt dis-connected from my DS. I couldn't feel him breathe or move- he was ON me, but not attached TO me.

Chunei VS. Mei Tai- OK, this is trickey. Mei Tai's are great for little babies. They are great for forward facing. I think every mom should have a GOOD Mei Tai. GOOD being the key word. I Hated the BabyHawk, but I love my Toddler Hawk (difference is lenght of fabric for their back/neck/butt area). I also LOVE LOVE LOVE my CatBird Baby Mei Tai carrier. The straps are what's important. Either kind of Mei Tai has it's down side too- you need to iron the straps for them to be super comfy (for me anyway) and they are long- so when you are putting the baby ON you you drag the straps across the floor-dirt-parkinglot....
The straps also can pull on your shoulders/neck muscles. If I wear my DS for more than 40min in a Mei Tai carrier I have HUGE knots down my shoulderblades, and my hips/stomach (where the straps dig in) are also sore.
Don't let that stop you from finding a good Mei Tai- shop at TBW in the FSOT section because those mommas take UBER good care of their carriers! '

Now, a Chunei is a fit and carry unlike ANY other carrier out there. The weight is distributed across your TORSO- not your hips, back or neck. Baby feels like they are PART of you- completely attached to you. Once you learn to use the Chunei correctly it will (IMHO) be one of the greatest carriers you've ever had









There are 2 main "sellers" of Chunei's here in the USA/Canada. TheKoreanBaby and HOSA and both are quality carriers. Both are safe, and both are fabulous ladies to shop from. HOWEVER. The carrier, the Chunei from each is TOTALLY different. Here's why:

KoreanBaby carriers (now I don't advocate the zipper ones, I don't have one and don't like the look of them) the velcro ones, carry the baby high, have a safety seat and the velcro goes ACROSS YOUR CHEST, not your stomach. Baby can see over your shoulder, yet sleep nestled in the back of your neck. Front carry is comfy, but I didn't get mine for front carry- I wanted my kiddo out ouf my way and on my back because i have 3 other children to care for









HOSA USA carriers also have a safety seat in many, they do however velcro across your STOMACH and then they have a small clip that goes across the top of your breasts- few inches from your collar bone.

Here is my problem with the Hosa carrier- I'm a very busty lady (42F) and the Hosa carrier made me look like a Viking Bar Maiden with my breasts spilling out of the top. I had uncomfortable stomach issues because the velcro was so tight across my tummy, because I'm 180lbs of mommy rolls (4 kids







) Hosa does have(or did) an amazing cloak, black velvet for use with Chunei carriers and a video on how to nurse in a carrier.

Bottom line- get yourself a Velcro Chunei (reg. size for you) from The Korean Baby as well as a good Mei Tai carrier. Many carriers make for different occasions- and it's kinda like a box of chocolates.......you never know what you'll need









Blessings and good luck!!!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

On a side note.....my youngest DS was born with Asthma, he was a preemie. When he was tiny(and now) the medication to treat his asthma would cause him to be panicky, agitated, hyper, uncontrollable. I started wearing him for hours in the CHunei- and it was because of the chunei's that I was able to soothe him during the medication induced HIGH.

I also learned to recognize his pre-signs because of wearing him in the CHunei- I could FEEL if he was starting to have an attack LONG before he started having wheezing and coughing.
Once he was a bit older he would DRAG the Chunei over to me- asking to be UP, and again Ifigured out he was having breathing troubles.

Once I learned to recognize HIS cues about his breathing I started wearing him more- and if he was upset he would match his breathing with mine. He had one such attack in the pediatricians office (whom we adore btw) and she wanted to ship him off to the ER for admittance and more nebulizer treatments- that's how bad his lungs were at that moment. I said "Please, let me put him in my chunei and give me 10min. Please" and she did. In 10 min of walking around and talking to him telling him (7mo btw) to breath like momma, calm down, deep breaths.....he went from PANIC by the doc to OMG! he's fine- little raspy, but fine!!! HOW did you do that/???? WHERE did you get this Chunei? and about a zillion other questions.

Because of my Chunei- I was more connected to my son, and because of that I was able to help him. To this day (he's 2 1/2 now) I can feel where he is on the Asthma curve, lol, and know if he needs meds or not. My DH has no clue, poor guy. In the Chunei- the baby is almost a PART of you, not hanging off of you









Hope those two replies help. PLEASE ask any questions you have- any of you!!!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

great review! and i totally agree that the chunei is not like any other carrier - i have used ring slings, pouches, mei tais, SSC's... and a variety of brands of each







over the last 6 years and over 3 kiddos. and the chunei is just amazing, i wish i'd found it earlier!

i do think, though, that depending on how you're built, you might have a different opinion about which chunei is better overall. i am busty for my size (i'm 5'4", about 138 lbs currently, wear a size 8 clothes and a 34DD bra), and i found the hosa chunei much more comfy for my breasts than the Woori i have that velcros at the breasts. i find that the lower velcro on the Hosa chunei is more supportive for baby's weight and distributes the weight better across my torso, and i also like that the body of the carrier is a bit longer, so it covers my lower belly better - with the Woori i have a bit of belly that sticks out beneath the carrier above my pants and i'm always tugging it down. the longer body also comes up higher on my toddler which means she leans less in the Hosa. i also like the Hosa headrest a lot better than the Woori, my baby naps on my back a lot and her head always flops in the Woori. i do love the shoulder straps on the Woori waaaay more than the Hosa, though, and i love the seersucker fabric, it's great for summer, so lightweight! i do wear both of them daily, and make my choice depending on whether i want cushy and lightweight (Woori) or more support for longer wearing (Hosa).


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

WOW! With the three of you, I feel like I have a LOT more insight into the Chunei and the differences among them.







Thank you SO much! It sounds like an amazing carrier, and hopefully just what I'll need. Maybe I'll even learn to like a back carry. I will get one from the Korean Baby first, since I really need the support, and go from there.







Thank you again!!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't have the Woori carrier, lol. I should have been clearer about what carrier I have from TheKoreanBaby- I wear the BabyComfort one (i'm Kellie on that site's pictures). best of Luck









If you are going to try back carry....I have an interesting way of getting him there. You put him in the chunei (that's assuming there is a safety seat in it) and sit him on the trunk of the car, or counter in your kitchen. Turn around and put his legs right at hip level. Then you slide the straps of the carrier on and lean forward- you can still get the carrier on and make sure baby is safe with out some of the more complex ways of getting baby on your back.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yarngoddess* 
I don't have the Woori carrier, lol. I should have been clearer about what carrier I have from TheKoreanBaby- I wear the BabyComfort one (i'm Kellie on that site's pictures). best of Luck









It's the BabyComfort one that I ordered. I think I saw the Woori on TheKoreanBaby website, too, but I went with the BabyComfort this time around. I have a feeling I could get addicted, so I'm sure it's not my last carrier or Chunei!

Thanks for the tip about the back carry. I'll probably work my way up to that! Maybe it's the whole how-to-situate-baby piece that has always made reluctant to try. Tips and tricks will help my comfort level.







The Hosa website showed her shifting her baby from front-carry to back-carry while the baby was on. I don't think that works as well with the insert, though.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

the only reason i really have a peek at the babywearing boards anymore is to see if there's anything about chunei listed! i am so in love with mine that i have no interest in using anything else anymore! and yarngoddess offered me great advice when thinking about getting one- thanks for that 

i have a toddler & a baby & i use my chunei for a minimum of a couple of a hours every day. i never have any shoulder or back pain...the weight is distributed so evenly! even if i wear it for hours on end or on hikes through the bush, i don't feel the strain of it. not only that, but both hands are fully free, which is no small detail!

i have an ihosa carrier in a lovely deep green swirly pattern that i enjoy wearing. i often get comments about it when i wear it out & about.

i did still use a ring sling for nursing my newborn (i've heard rumors of nursing in a chunei, but couldn't figure it out...maybe it's used as a privacy cover rather than a way to wear your baby while feeding??), but since my babe is 6 months old now & waits longer in between feeds, i don't do that much anymore. i keep the sling around for just a handy extra carrier & have a hiking backpack for when my parter & i have both kids in carriers, but the chunei defintely gets used the most. i have a bit of a swayback, so had trouble using a mei tei because it encouraged bad posture for me.

anyway, i can't say enough good things about my chunei. the back carry took some practice, but babe & i have it down now...i just balence him on my back while i flip the chunei around like putting on a jacket. he doesn't really squirm because he knows what's happening & he finds it cozy, plus he gets to be part of the action.

i hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

I have the babycomfort blue jean XL chunei which I bought it when I lived in Korea. I am a pretty petite woman but decided to go with the larger size so my husband can use it. I probably should have gotten the R size but I found it too snug (but I found out later that it is supposed to be snug) I used it when my mayawrap starting hurting when ds was 4 months (I think) until he was 6 months. It was nice and cozy to wear him in it during the cold weather. However, when it started to warm up I found it too hot. I wish I bought the babycomfort with the mesh material instead.

Another problem I found with it was I ended up with blocked ducts every time I used it. I also had a problem doing up the velcro myself in a front carry. I wish that i had gotten the ihosa because the velcro does up lower than the babycomfort. But i cheaped out and went with the babycomfort. Just to compare, babycomfort costs 39,000 won and ihosa costs 80,000 won approx. for their cheapest one. Sometimes, ihosa comes up cheaper when they are clearing off small sizes or ugly patterns. Btw- I ordered my chunei on gmarket.com myself- they deal with international customers too and have an English website. I've emailed them directly when I had issues ordering. Mind you, I can read Korean so it helps me with my ordering. That being said, I think it may work out about the same or less cost if you ordered
your chunei with the Korean baby.

However, I found it really useful during those difficult babywearing month due to age. He was too big for my slings and not big enough for my Ergo.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

that's interesting about the plugged ducts. i have found my iHosa to be the carrier least likely to cause irritation in that area. of course i only do back carries also.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
that's interesting about the plugged ducts. i have found my iHosa to be the carrier least likely to cause irritation in that area. of course i only do back carries also.


Sounds like it may be due to the position of the Velcro. Hmmm... Maybe, I should trade my babycomfort for an ihosa.

Back on topic- I compared the price of a chunei including shipping between gmarket and koreanbaby. Anyone from North America Is better off buying from the Koreanbaby. Gmarket's shipping costs are high considering how cheap Korean post is.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I purchased from Korean Baby and received my Chunei yesterday!!







: I'm a little bummed because with my big, fat belly, I can't _really_ see how it's going to feel/fit for another few months. I am glad I went with the XL size, though, because I have a long torso and I extended the straps almost all the way to get the infant head support off of my chin.

A couple of assembly questions:

1. Do the head support and hood feed out of the inside or outside of the zippered area? I was kind of guessing the outside, so that the zipper doesn't scratch Baby.

2. There are 2 pads with velcro on each side included. Where do I put them?

Thanks to all for your wonderful comments and advice!


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. Which material/pattern did you get?

1. Not sure on that one. I have to pull out my Chunei to check on that.

2. Those are sucking pads. Very useful. Attach one around each strap at the end closest to where the baby's face will be.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I really wanted to Red Flower pattern, but ordered the Blue Flower so that it's not AS girly and DH could wear it, too, if he wants. It's beautiful!

Ahhhh...sucking pads! What a brilliant idea! Now that you say that, I remember reading about them, but I'd completely forgotten. Cool!


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, and how do you pronounce "Chunei?"


----------



## paranoidprego (Dec 24, 2005)

I have never heard of this Chunei, but I want to thank you for posting a question and for those who replied. I learned a lot. I do wish they sold better patterns or solids. I think i might get one instead of the Ergo.
Thanks again!


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
Oh yeah, and how do you pronounce "Chunei?"

"Cho Nay" Approx.

It should actually be spelled cheonae in keeping with the current romanized version of spelling that is used.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
"Cho Nay" Approx.

It should actually be spelled cheonae in keeping with the current romanized version of spelling that used.

Thank you! I was saying "Chu Nay" but I wanted to clarify.









Paranoidprego - I learned a lot from this thread, too! And fwiw, the blue flower print looks really pretty in person, I think. I wasn't thrilled with some of the patterns/colors, but this is great! Good luck!


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Your welcome!

I think the blue flower pattern looks pretty. I wish that I got that one instead of the denim. I once saw a Korean man wearing the blue flower one in Korea. He didn't look girly at all.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Yes, I chose it because I could talk my dh into wearing it (he said he probably wouldn't wear the red). He doesn't seem to look girly in the blue - especially once there's a baby in the carrier!


----------



## jellies (Feb 13, 2008)

I must say morningcalm is very good at Korean.








I actually have a column at the right of my blog to show how to prononce chunei and podegi.

Yes it should be spelt choe-nae if we followed the fixed set of korean-english spelling... i donno why spelt it chunei in the very beginning... it has since become like a trademark and everyone is just saying chunei.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellies* 
I must say morningcalm is very good at Korean.








I actually have a column at the right of my blog to show how to prononce chunei and podegi.

Yes it should be spelt choe-nae if we followed the fixed set of korean-english spelling... i donno why spelt it chunei in the very beginning... it has since become like a trademark and everyone is just saying chunei.









Thanks Jellies. I read read and write Korean but cannot speak it very well .









Not to be picky but the Chu part of Chunei should be spelled Cheo. This spelling is in keeping with how Seoul is spelled. Cheo should be spelled and rhyme with the Seo part. This version of spelling is the current romanization of the language. Unfortunately, there are a couple of different ways to romanize the Korean language which is why you spell it Choenae and I spell it Cheonae. Also, this is probably why the carrier ended up with its current spelling of Chunei.


----------



## jellies (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
Thanks Jellies. I read read and write Korean but cannot speak it very well .









Not to be picky but the Chu part of Chunei should be spelled Cheo. This spelling is in keeping with how Seoul is spelled. Cheo should be spelled and rhyme with the Seo part. This version of spelling is the current romanization of the language. Unfortunately, there are a couple of different ways to romanize the Korean language which is why you spell it Choenae and I spell it Cheonae. Also, this is probably why the carrier ended up with its current spelling of Chunei.

o yes that was a typo on my end!! i know it should be spelt cheo as in the same sound as that seoul word...
from the beginning it was introduced as a chunei so i didn't want to change the spelling so everyone will know that's the carrier we talking about.
so how long did you live in korea?


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paranoidprego* 
I have never heard of this Chunei, but I want to thank you for posting a question and for those who replied. I learned a lot. I do wish they sold better patterns or solids. I think i might get one instead of the Ergo.
Thanks again!

have you looked at www.hosausa.com? they have some really nice patterns, plus a couple of solid colours (in organic cotton, even). these fit my style more than the korean baby ones.

.....so i guess they just have pink & denim for solid colours. i just liked the star patterns & got the green swirl one for myself, which is actually a much more vibrant green than the pic shows


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellies* 
o yes that was a typo on my end!! i know it should be spelt cheo as in the same sound as that seoul word...
from the beginning it was introduced as a chunei so i didn't want to change the spelling so everyone will know that's the carrier we talking about.
so how long did you live in korea?










Oops. I'm sorry I should of realized that it was a typo. I make tons of typos myself!


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Jellies- I forget to add that I lived in Korea for 3 years.

Paranoidprego- the Korean patterns are not to everyone tastes but I quite like them. The denim, blue flower and I-navy mesh babycomfort chuneis look really good on in person. The photos don't do them justice.


----------

